# προσαρμοσμένο στις επιδράσεις των μεταβολών των τιμών



## grtr

Καλημέρα!
Θέλω να πω εδώ ότι η παραγωγή θα εξεταστεί, σαν να είχαν παραμείνει οι τιμές στο επίπεδο του 1960, σαν να είχε καθαριστεί από τις επιδράσεις η παραγωγή, σαν να μην υπήρχαν επιδράσεις, και στα λεξικά βρήκα μια έκφραση έτοιμη αλλά μπερδεύτηκα με αυτό το "προσαρμοσμένο" και το "για".

Τελικά αυτή η έκφραση λέει αυτό που θέλω να πω εγώ ή ακριβώς το αντίθετο;
Δε θα έπρεπε να λέει "προσαρμοσμένο σε" εδώ;

Το αντικείμενο της μελέτης μας θα είναι ο δείκτης όγκου του ΑΕΠ βάσει του έτους 1960. Δηλαδή, η παραγωγή των υπό μελέτη ετών θα δοθεί σε ποσοστό % του έτους 1960, *προσαρμοσμένο για τις επιδράσεις των μεταβολών των τιμών*.


----------



## grtr

ψάχνοντας κι άλλο, μάλλον αυτός είναι ο όρος που έψαχνα, αλλά ποιο θα είναι (πιο) σωστό εδώ;
προσαρμοσμένο *με*
προσαρμοσμένο *σε*
προσαρμοσμένο *για*


----------



## Perseas

προσαρμοσμένο *στις *επιδράσεις
προσαρμοσμένο *για τις *επιδράσεις

Η σύνταξη διαφέρει κάπως αλλά νομίζω ότι η ουσία δεν αλλάζει.
Το "για τις επιδράσεις από τις μεταβολές των τιμών" δηλώνει αναφορά.
Θα μπορούσες να πεις και "ως προς τις επιδράσεις από τις μεταβολές των τιμών".

PS. Το θέμα του κειμένου είναι οικονομικό και δεν είμαι ειδικός, θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι από γλωσσική άποψη είναι καλύτερα να γράψεις "με βάση το έτος 1960" ή "με έτος αναφοράς το 1960" παρά "βάσει του έτους".


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Και το "με" πώς ακούγεται για σένα; (Ένας γνωστός μου προτίμησε αυτό όταν τον ρώτησα για το "σε/για" )


----------



## Perseas

grtr said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ!
> Και το "με" πώς ακούγεται για σένα; (Ένας γνωστός μου προτίμησε αυτό όταν τον ρώτησα για το "σε/για" )


Η πιο κοινή έκφραση είναι "προσαρμόζω κάτι *σε* κάτι άλλο". 
Θεωρώ όμως ότι και οι άλλοι τρόποι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε χωρίς να αλλάξει το αποτέλεσμα, οι σημασιολογικές διαφοροποιήσεις είναι ασήμαντες.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Υπάρχει περίπτωησ που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι 3 δυνατότητες; Ή που η διαφορά θα ήταν μεγάλη;


----------



## Perseas

Πχ.
_Άργησε να προσαρμοστεί *στο* νέο του περιβάλλον.
*Στον* αρχικό σκελετό του αυτοκινήτου προσαρμόζονται τα διάφορα μέρη του αμαξώματος *με* βίδες.
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση

Ο αλγόριθμος μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί *για* χρήση στην ιατρική, την κυβερνοασφάλεια,τις επιχειρήσεις και τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις..._
Libratus: Τεχνητή νοημοσύνη εναντίον ανθρώπων στο πόκερ


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!


----------

